# Can Carl Landry Successfully Replace David West In The Postseason?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> When it was announced that David West would be out for the season about two weeks ago, the obvious replacement was his backup Carl Landry, who was acquired from the Kings earlier in the season. While Landry is a quality player, the question is can he successfully replace David West, not only in terms of production, but in style of play.
> 
> This is because if Landry can’t replace West and what he does, and do it in the same way, the Hornets are going to be forced into switching around what they do on the offensive end. So the first thing that we need to look at when asking if Carl Landry can replace David West is the possession breakdown. The following graph shows how both players have been used this season with the Hornets (numbers from Synergy Sports Technology):
> 
> ...


http://nbaplaybook.com/2011/04/05/can-carl-landry-successfully-replace-david-west-in-the-postseason/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm just hoping Carl Landry can be a successful Carl Landry.


----------

